# Gay Snowboarders



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Well my roommate is gay, and he rides. But since he comes across like a normal dude (which he is), most people don't think he's gay at first. But even when people do find out, he's not treated any differently. If your gay your gay, but don't let your sexuality be your defining trait.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I really don't see how it matters. For that fact how it would even be an issue if it did come up on the hill. Sure there are ignorant people everywhere but I'd think that would be one of the lest likely places to run into that kind of thing. Unless you mean idiot kids saying stuff is gay as idiot kids often do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a gay week every year around here only thing you notice is more women that look like dudes than usual. People are people who gives a crap you want it in the butt fine, you want to scissor cool, you want to play hide the penis in the vagina awesome. It is what it is and it's not effecting anyone.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never met any guys snowboarding who are the really 'effeminate' kinda gay. So if I have met anyone who's gay on the hill I wouldn't know. Interesting though, I've never met an obviously gay surfer either. I guess i'm used to seeing gay people, male and female that are stereotypically one way or another... I blame the media


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

This thread should be like the military, don't ask don't tell did not work, and there is no news now about gays in the military = it does not matter.


Don't take it as a negative, but having focus on sexual orientation or gender is pointless. Unless sexual orientation is somehow keeping you from pow turns.

Now, if you are trying to hook up with other people, maybe start a message board for single snow sliders?

I grew up in the Bay area, SF mostly, I do not discriminate, but as that is a different subject than snowboarding, i guess that does not matter either.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't care if people are gay. They're no different than I and don't deserve any special recognition imo.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

bebop_monk said:


> Well my roommate is gay, and he rides. *But since he comes across like a normal dude* (which he is), most people don't think he's gay at first. But even when people do find out, he's not treated any differently. If your gay your gay, but don't let your sexuality be your defining trait.


Really?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> Unless you mean idiot kids saying stuff is gay as idiot kids often do.


Hey, gays hijacked a word that used to mean "happy". Now it's getting hijacked to mean something else. Fair's fair. You can get torqued about it, or you can accept that the word now has three different meanings and get back to riding down the hill.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Etmology is a curious thing. The word "******" was used to demean people who performed menial, laborious work, long before it was a prejorative against a gay person, for instance.

As for "gay snowboarders", I don't see why it would be any different for gay people in any other subculture, snowboarding being the subculture in this case. So instead of being considered just "gay" people will think you are also "gay", "lazy" and "smoke grass".

Indentifying oneself as gay, that is to make ones sexuality a core aspect of ones self identity doesn't really serve any purpose. I suppose it doesn't really do any harm, either.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

jimster716 said:


> Really?



What problem do you have with what I said? Most of the gay people I know are normal dudes. The media just pushes an image of super flamboyant gays, which in my experience, is usually not the case. So to be clear, when I said "normal" I don't mean normal as in a straight dude, but normal in that he does things that guys do, is a man, and happens to be gay.


Edit: So I realize my initial post may have been a bit unclear. I think many people (due to media influence), expect gays to be flamboyant. If a person is not flamboyant, they assume he is heterosexual (since the majority of people are), or more often, give it no thought at all. So my use of normal was to contrast the average persons perception of gays (super flamboyant, ie abnormal behavior for a male).


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't care if someone is gay on or off the snow, I think it's ridiculous that people get offended by the way another person lives their life. Frankly, it doesn't matter to me what race/gender/sexuality/etc a person is on or off the snow, if you're out there snowboarding and having fun, you're cool with me.

If anyone does have a problem with a gay rider, they either need to grow up or re-read their religious books.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

bebop_monk said:


> What problem do you have with what I said? Most of the gay people I know are normal dudes. The media just pushes an image of super flamboyant gays, which in my experience, is usually not the case. So to be clear, when I said "normal" I don't mean normal as in a straight dude, but normal in that he does things that guys do, is a man, and happens to be gay.


Because a lot of gay guys are effeminate and by your phrasing implies that this is abnormal. Imo, it would've been more considerate to say "But since he comes across straight-acting" or something that doesn't sound like anything else is a malady.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

GayWhistler WinterPride 2012 - Gay Lesbian Ski Snowboard Week - YouTube


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't know any openly gay men, but I am perfectly ok with it.


----------



## VanCityShred (Sep 28, 2011)

Not that it really matters but my cousin's gay and he acts completely "normal". He's been snowboarding most of his life and it's what he looks forward to most every year, he works on a mountain and he shreds, acts, dresses & shits like any other snowboarder I've seen. Just because you see nobody wearing a pink one piece & waving a rainbow flag around while blasting Village People out of a boombox doesn't mean gay folks don't like shredding as much as us.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

this thread is fucking stupid. why should anyone care? what is the point here? for having this?


----------



## VanCityShred (Sep 28, 2011)

no kidding.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> this thread is fucking stupid. why should anyone care? what is the point here? for having this?


Hi CMSbored...you're from Laramie and wonder what the point is of this thread? I can understand why the OP would ask. 

Anyway, I don't care who one chooses to have sex with, as long as it's not animals, children, or my boyfriend.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hi CMSbored...you're from Laramie and wonder what the point is of this thread? I can understand why the OP would ask.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care who one chooses to have sex with, as long as it's not animals, children, or my boyfriend.


i knew my location would raise an eyebrow. i have nothing against anyone. but this thread is stupid. but whatever i dont have to post in it anymore.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

I've personally worked with someone who was gay and he was the coolest person I knew there. Never personally met anyone on the slopes who was gay but I def wouldn't care as long as they don't preach to me about it.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Odds are that I've probably met a few on the hill, but I really don't care one way or another. I work with several and again, I don't care. One of my co-workers is "flamboyantly" gay, but, frankly, he'd still be flamboyant if he was straight

Work and snowboarding are just two of the many situations where your sex life is of no interest and of no consequence to me. I also don't care about your hetero sex life or your political/religious opinions unless they're gonna close the lifts because of them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously who cares? Sexual orientation is really nothing and should be treated that way. In fact, as a heterosexual male, I'd prefer it if the male population was around 90% gay. Women would be so desperate for an all natural stiffy. I could go on tour...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't _think_ I know any gay snowboarders, but maybe I do and they're just not out. On the mountain I don't witness sexual orientation being an issue because people are out riding and you really can't tell who is who.

Anyone who has ever been a part of a targeted group might find it helpful to know if he or she is entering a hostile environment, so maybe that's why the OP asked?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't know any, it's never come up on the hill, and frankly I don't give a shit


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Seriously who cares? Sexual orientation is really nothing and should be treated that way. In fact, as a heterosexual male, I'd prefer it if the male population was around 90% gay. Women would be so desperate for an all natural stiffy. I could go on tour...


hahaha interesting point, never thought of it that way actually.

But until now it has never really crossed my mind. I dont spend enough time with random people on the mountain to tell if they are gay, im with my own group most of the time. and if they are the level of gay where they are flamboyant and you can tell by just glancing at them i dont think they will be on a mountain snowboarding anyway.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

soundwave27 said:


> Ok, this thread is not intended to be a bashing or a promotion of Gays or gay culture. I'm simply curious about general views in the snowboarding world.
> 
> How many of you know or are a gay snowboarder?
> 
> ...


While I have a few friends of both genders who are gay, none of them snowboard or ski that I'm aware of. For disclosure of bias, I'm straight, married (with kids), but I do strongly support gay marriage (and adoption, etc.)

I've occasionally wondered what the views of others in the snowboarding community are on this, since I've heard phrases like "that's so gay" thrown around more in snowboarding than any other part of my life, though admittedly, I live in a generally gay-friendly part of the US. I'm sure in most cases people use it with the general negative meaning, not any reference to homosexuality, but of course I can't always be sure. I'd like to think that most others in the snowboarding community, like most of us posting here, aren't remotely concerned with sexual orientation.



Donutz said:


> Hey, gays hijacked a word that used to mean "happy". Now it's getting hijacked to mean something else. Fair's fair. You can get torqued about it, or you can accept that the word now has three different meanings and get back to riding down the hill.


I don't think anyone is objecting to evolution of the language or a simple change in semantics, I think the issue here is that, in its new context, it is sometimes difficult to differentiate between the casual general negative meaning, and the (hopefully much less common) expression of homophobia. Of course I do think life might be better for everyone if we all just lightened up sometimes. :dunno:



CMSbored said:


> this thread is fucking stupid. why should anyone care? what is the point here? for having this?


What makes the thread stupid and why do you care?



killclimbz said:


> Seriously who cares? Sexual orientation is really nothing and should be treated that way. In fact, as a heterosexual male, I'd prefer it if the male population was around 90% gay. Women would be so desperate for an all natural stiffy. I could go on tour...


I've always thought that too: more gay men = less competition for me with the ladies. And related, I never got the straight-male fascination with lesbians. To me that's just two women who have zero interest in me.

One of my college roommates was gay, but the people who owned the restaurant where he was a waiter didn't know and were always trying to set him up with women. He started trying to pass them along to me and I briefly dated a couple of the waitresses from that restaurant because of him. :laugh:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

just make sure you sit down when you strap in, as you might get rear ended if you know what I mean.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> GayWhistler WinterPride 2012 - Gay Lesbian Ski Snowboard Week - YouTube


Yes I'm aware. Been to Whistler more than once. My ex lives there. For work reasons missed it the last 2 years, but I'm NOT missing it this year.




Toecutter said:


> Anyone who has ever been a part of a targeted group might find it helpful to know if he or she is entering a hostile environment, so maybe that's why the OP asked?


I don't see anything posted anywhere on regular snowboarding forums about the issue... only on gay sites... so yes... this is exactly why I asked. I'm my experience it's been a non-issue, but like I said, my sample base is poor. I work in sports, so I'm accustomed to not being able to have the same conversations others do about their weekend escapades etc. I'm getting the responses I expected, in fact the thread blew up which surprises me... it wasn't going to stop me from boarding... screw that... I may be new and not very good, but I feel amazing out there. But I was curious about the general views. So thank you all for responding.



killclimbz said:


> Seriously who cares? Sexual orientation is really nothing and should be treated that way. In fact, as a heterosexual male, I'd prefer it if the male population was around 90% gay. Women would be so desperate for an all natural stiffy. I could go on tour...


Would really help me out too!! LMAO


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

soundwave27 said:


> I don't see anything posted anywhere on regular snowboarding forums about the issue... only on gay sites... so yes... this is exactly why I asked.


I understand that. Being part of an ethnic minority group, there are places I wouldn't want to hang out too long. I tempted fate and went mountain biking up near the former Aryan Nations compound many years ago and the ride ended with a pistol pointed at my face. On ski mountains the most you have to worry about are aggro broh-brahs who puff their chests and cut in the lift line, but while it's annoying it's pretty benign.

I used to have a coworker who everyone in the office mistakenly thought was gay. It turned out he was just from California!


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL u guys are so funny! 
yes all of you have met gay snowboarders on the hill! For gods sakes 10-15% of guys are gay!
the problem is that snowboarding is not (in your minds) a sterotypical thing a gay guy does. So how the hell would you know?? Its like when i meet a guy on a lift, I say " Hi, my names russ and I suck cock, what do you do?" hahhaha yeah right!
you kno what guys, gay guys can do the same shit a str8 guy can do haha, maybe sometimes better!
So yeah, glad to see there is no hate as there should not be. you should never hate anybody for something they have no control over anyways....and some of u guys may not beleive that, but those that don't - all i can say is get to know some gay guys! you may just learn something 

what up Jimster<>!!
peace guys!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I hate you for digging up this thread?


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

So i heard that eurocarve aka extreme carving snowboarding is predominantly gay... is this true, can the gay guys offer thier opinion on this? It does kindof LOOK or seem gay.. (dont ask me to explain but its a common view). On the topic of sayings such as "thats so gay..." , lighten up already.. its a useful, somehow endearing saying. Harmless. The only ones who seem to get worked up about that are non-gays (ungays?). My final thought/shot....
The pc/politicly correct crowd tend to become hugely self righteous in matters like this. But actually the moral high ground they try and to claim is in and of itself hateful and cowardly.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Ballistic said:


> So i heard that eurocarve aka extreme carving snowboarding is predominantly gay... is this true, can the gay guys offer thier opinion on this? It does kindof LOOK or seem gay.. (dont ask me to explain but its a common view). On the topic of sayings such as "thats so gay..." , lighten up already.. its a useful, somehow endearing saying. Harmless. The only ones who seem to get worked up about that are non-gays (ungays?). My final thought/shot....
> The pc/politicly correct crowd tend to become hugely self righteous in matters like this. But actually the moral high ground they try and to claim is in and of itself hateful and cowardly.


I wouldn't say eurocarving is "gay", it's more nerdy than anything.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Know quite a few gay and lesbian folks who ski and snowboard. I don`t see sexual preference really having a lot to do with someone`s choice for recreation.


Ahem...womens' softball?


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a hint of relevancy in the question of the OP. Not every sport is that gay friendly, such as team sports. Homosexuality is a thing you don't open your mouth in the locker rooms. I wonder if this was in mind of op, to ask about opinions whether it is easy to be openly gay in snowboarding community? 

And yeah, I know that snowboarding and team sports (ice hockey...) don't have that much in common at all. I was just wondering what the op really wanted to ask.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If your not a douche and your out there tearing it up I could care aless what your sexual preference is, just ride.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

soundwave27 said:


> "yeah so"


That about sums it up.

If I told someone on the lift that I was into chicks I would expect the same response.

Would you like a cookie or something?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

just dont crash into one, they will dry hump you... jk but ive seen people wear some gay ass shit on the mountain..


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> English? All that and you never came close to answering the question; brilliant! You sir, should go into politics....:cheeky4:


I think that answers it. If people choose to make it an issue, either shoving their gayness in your face or shoving "it" into the faces of gay people, then it becomes an issue. If they don't then it's not. It's really that simple.

The bit about the etymology of the word "***" was just in response to someone's point about the use of the word "gay" in that it's used commonly now without any implicit connotations about gays.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty unfortunate that anyone would feel held back from doing something because of their sexual orientation


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody is GAY on a pow day


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Been dragging folks behind pickup trucks lately or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good call. :


you brought me back haha.

and i think i was about 8 or 9 years old when the incident occurred.:cheeky4:



EDIT-i did not mean to quote you that way, could be misconstrued.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Everybody is GAY on a pow day



word! I am gay for pow


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CMSbored said:


> you brought me back haha.
> 
> and i think i was about 8 or 9 years old when the incident occurred.:cheeky4:
> 
> ...


hahahahaaa....some funny shit could be misconstrued


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Now that I stop and think about it, about 15% of the guests at my wedding were openly gay.

The stereotypes don't always fit. One of my gay friends you would never know unless he told you. I mean, no chance of knowing.

There was also a guy in his 40s back when I was in HS who worked at a restaurant with a bunch of my friends who was very flamboyantly gay. I'm talking bows in the hair, make up and everything. But he was cool cat. We'd go over to his place and smoke up occasionally and chill. On his mantel was a picture of this young, yoked up Marine. We got to chatting and it turned out that the dude was Marines special forces back in the day. If that ain't manly then I don't know what is. Kinda fucked up knowing that this flamboyant, feminine guy could probably clear the bar out by himself.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Everybody is GAY on a pow day


lol, last time i checked i don't shift my sexual preferences on pow days...unless by "gay" you mean the definition that means happy, well then yes, we all are.


also i had a mini facepalm when i say this thread revivied again.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i find gays to be pretty progressive, in that they dont bother being incognito in a given arena of life... in this case snowboarding. But ONE area i wonder about, and i'm sure there is somewhere out there...

a gay MMA fighter. Think about it. I bet Dana White would jump at the opportunity to have a gay challenger enter the octogon. It would make for some really REALLY interesting fan dynamics. I think someone should give it a go. Come up with a catchy moniker for a ring name. Diego Sanchez has the name "the nitemare". Theres Silva "the spider", Randy "the natural" Couture. What are some logical ring names for a gay fighter?? For starters, it could be MMGay instead of MMA.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

They probably thought the only alternative is to shrink and hide like most other gays, so the only rebellious move would be to be as loud and visible as possible. 

^ MMGay....you just saw Bruno?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> a gay MMA fighter.


GSP - is he gay or just Canadian? You decide.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

wow bizarre. That guys hand is sorta on his inner thigh?? Pink wallpaper, friends with pink shirts, the big dufus guy... man,. What a circus.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

the guy all the way on the right is freak show. should be in circus more like it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> GSP - is he gay or just Canadian? You decide.


Here's the thing, this is only questionable in American culture. In most other cultures, guys are very chummy with each other. They aren't afraid to put an arm around a buddy. 

Take Korean culture for example. Watch how two straight drunk Korean guys act with each other. They will even jokingly feed each other. 

If you're that uncomfortable with your sexuality, then YOU'RE the suspect.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Leo said:


> If you're that uncomfortable with your sexuality, then YOU'RE the suspect.


Naw... if you seek to accuse others then it means you have deeply rooted sexual confusion, and try to divert scrutiny away from yourself so you wont get outed.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> Naw... if you seek to accuse others then it means you have deeply rooted sexual confusion, and try to divert scrutiny away from yourself so you wont get outed.


I see what you did there.

The main point was that it's pretty ignorant to judge others in this manner. And I have money that none of you would say this to GSP himself or that beast of a guy on the right for that matter.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The amount of ass GSP gets is probably not measurable with current ass-getting measuring standards. I'm sure the guy straight up crushes it. There are girls I know that have no interest in watching UFC/Bellator/MMA cards but if GSP is on the card, they will not only want to watch but they offer to throw cash for the $55 and bring beer.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> Here's the thing, this is only questionable in American culture. In most other cultures, guys are very chummy with each other. They aren't afraid to put an arm around a buddy.
> 
> Take Korean culture for example. Watch how two straight drunk Korean guys act with each other. They will even jokingly feed each other.
> 
> If you're that uncomfortable with your sexuality, then YOU'RE the suspect.


In other words, he's just Canadian.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> In other words, he's just Canadian.


LoL. ZINGPOW!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shad Smith has been an openly gay MMA fighter for several years now. He used to be a fairly solid mid-level organization fighter. Ironically, around the same time that he came out, his fighting career pretty much fell off a cliff. He's like 1-6 in his last 7 or so.

Dana White has recently addressed the matter. He said that there's likely several gay fighters in the UFC and he says they should come out. He'd welcome it.

"I'll tell you right now, if there was a gay fighter in UFC, I wish he would come out," UFC President Dana White said Thursday. "I could care less if there's a gay fighter in the UFC. There probably is and there's probably more than one."


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Yea, I'm sure Dana doesn't care about anything except people that: lose him money or try to suggest things that the UFC might benefit from.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

as grafta said of stereotypes:



grafta said:


> I've never met any guys snowboarding who are the really 'effeminate' kinda gay. So if I have met anyone who's gay on the hill I wouldn't know. Interesting though, I've never met an obviously gay surfer either. I guess i'm used to seeing gay people, male and female that are stereotypically one way or another... I blame the media


blame the media!


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Shad Smith has been an openly gay MMA fighter for several years now. He used to be a fairly solid mid-level organization fighter. Ironically, around the same time that he came out, his fighting career pretty much fell off a cliff. He's like 1-6 in his last 7 or so.
> 
> Dana White has recently addressed the matter. He said that there's likely several gay fighters in the UFC and he says they should come out. He'd welcome it.
> 
> "I'll tell you right now, if there was a gay fighter in UFC, I wish he would come out," UFC President Dana White said Thursday. "I could care less if there's a gay fighter in the UFC. There probably is and there's probably more than one."


I did not know that stuff... interesting. 
I bet... and again this is probably stereotyping... that there is a higher likelyhood some of the female MMA fighters are gay (oh excuse me lesbian) than their male counterparts. Now i doubt Gina Carano is but some the others prolly/maybe.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Ballistic said:


> I did not know that stuff... interesting.
> I bet... and again this is probably stereotyping... that there is a higher likelyhood some of the female MMA fighters are gay (oh excuse me lesbian) than their male counterparts. Now i doubt Gina Carano is but some the others prolly/maybe.


I think Cyborg is straight as well (which is a surprise).


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i'd love to see the outcome if some perv tried to jump her while she's out jogging one night. Can you say rearrangement of face ?? lol


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

would probably go something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BVhEbTIExrk#t=278s


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> would probably go something like this Female MMA Fighter (Cris Cyborg) Chokes out Reporter During Interview - YouTube


That was awesome! "Oh shit...what happened???"


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> would probably go something like this Female MMA Fighter (Cris Cyborg) Chokes out Reporter During Interview - YouTube


that is scary. i have been in a hold like that (not by a world class mma fighter of course) and if they do it right it is a scary, seriously painful move. you have about a second or two to stop it before your brain feels like its going to blow out of your skull.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A properly applied choke actually isn't painful at all. You can still breathe, but the carotid arteries get cut off. You feel light headed for just a moment and then it's lights out. Now a neck crank on the other hand, yeah, that's a painful technique.

And yeah, getting choked out or knocked out really is that confusing. You were out mere seconds, but you don't know where you are, what day it is, or even your own damn name.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been choked out before. Some coward in high school blind-sided me from behind. I didn't even have time to think. By the time I realized that it wasn't one of my buddies, I was waking up in a daze.

I almost killed the kid the next day and even followed him home haha. I let my morals get the best of me again though. I could visibly tell that he did not want to actually fight me and he was scared. That was enough for me.

Linville is right. Properly applied sleepers aren't painful. There's real dangers though. Hold it too long and you can cause the other guy brain damage. Apply it from standing position and just let the person drop means there's a chance for head injury as they fall to the ground limp. 

The kid that applied it on me was a jiu jitsu student. Really did take seconds. Needless to say, I have since been learning how to counter jiu jitsu locks. Wrestlers have a very good defense against jiu jitsu martial artists.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> A properly applied choke actually isn't painful at all. You can still breathe, but the carotid arteries get cut off. You feel light headed for just a moment and then it's lights out. Now a neck crank on the other hand, yeah, that's a painful technique.
> 
> And yeah, getting choked out or knocked out really is that confusing. You were out mere seconds, but you don't know where you are, what day it is, or even your own damn name.


Neck cranks and spine locks are awesome for eliciting taps during live grappling. They are usually illegal in tourneys under IBJJF sanctioned events except at the expert level. Compression locks like bicep slicers are very quick for getting taps, too but they suck to set-up. Extremely painful, though.

I still find the go-to's are juji-gatame/armlock, and arm triangle variations from mount/knee on belly/side control but ligature strangulations can also work really well with gi grappling.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey now, Don't be dissing the Canadian, Just cuz he is the champ at a sport thats mainly dominated by Americans.. Can't take a lil Competition from the neighbours to your north?

Besides, We are BIGGER, and on top already.....


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Since were on topic.. the upcoming junior vs cain match. I like both fighters alot so hope it ends in a draw, jk. I think cain wil prevail. Can either of these guys beat overeem? Can anyone beat the reem???


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

notter123 said:


> Hey now, Don't be dissing the Canadian, Just cuz he is the champ at a sport thats mainly dominated by Americans.. Can't take a lil Competition from the neighbours to your north?
> 
> Besides, We are BIGGER, and on top already.....


It's not GSP that anyone's dissing.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Ballistic said:


> wow bizarre. That guys hand is sorta on his inner thigh?? Pink wallpaper, friends with pink shirts, the big dufus guy... man,. What a circus.


Ha reminds of the movie hostel when that old dude gives the american kid some bad touch on the train. LOL


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

notter123 said:


> Hey now, Don't be dissing the Canadian, Just cuz he is the champ at a sport thats mainly dominated by Americans.. Can't take a lil Competition from the neighbours to your north?
> 
> Besides, We are BIGGER, and on top already.....


GSP wrestles some call it fighting i call it trying to breed with men. When he fought hardin he basically tea bagged him the whole night with his super short spandex. His opponents need to take the day after pill, he will end up knocking some one up.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Ballistic said:


> Since were on topic.. the upcoming junior vs cain match. I like both fighters alot so hope it ends in a draw, jk. I think cain wil prevail. Can either of these guys beat overeem? Can anyone beat the reem???


Overeem doesn't even beat Brock Lesnar. He looked incredibly suspect against Fabricio Werdum. If Lesnar is healthy, he wrestlefucks Overeem clinching against the fence, eventually gets some takedowns and GNP's Reem for a 2nd round stoppage. I might even take Daniel Cormier and Antonio Silva over Overeem. His striking is good but that's it.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

snowjab said:


> GSP wrestles some call it fighting i call it trying to breed with men. When he fought hardin he basically tea bagged him the whole night with his super short spandex. His opponents need to take the day after pill, he will end up knocking some one up.


I dunno ,, gsp busted up koscheks face quite nicely with left jab. Story of that fight was the jab.

Bj penns face reminded me of koscheks face actually after the diaz/ penn fight. I think diaz/gsp promises to bean effin war like no other:thumbsup: at least i hope so. Long time diaz fan, both of them.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Oopps double post


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

LJLLJL said:


> There is a hint of relevancy in the question of the OP. Not every sport is that gay friendly, such as team sports. Homosexuality is a thing you don't open your mouth in the locker rooms. I wonder if this was in mind of op, to ask about opinions whether it is easy to be openly gay in snowboarding community? And yeah, I know that snowboarding and team sports (ice hockey...) don't have that much in common at all. I was just wondering what the op really wanted to ask.


You nailed it on the head. Many, in fact most, sports are not generally gay friendly, sad as it is to say.



Milo303 said:


> Pretty unfortunate that anyone would feel held back from doing something because of their sexual orientation


Agreed. I work in sports television, so I'm around sports a lot. Granted, mostly team sports. With the amount of violence and bullying there is out there toward gays (one only needs listen to the news to hear of yet another gay teen committing suicide), I was just curious the boarding community's general view on the subject. As fear does stop a lot of people from doing things they would otherwise enjoy, gay or straight. I'm getting the responses I expected.

Side note, I love boarding, so I'd be on a hill anyway, I'd just fail to mention it if conversations somehow came up if I thought it would be a problem.





Ballistic said:


> i find gays to be pretty progressive, in that they dont bother being incognito in a given arena of life... in this case snowboarding. But ONE area i wonder about, and i'm sure there is somewhere out there...
> 
> a gay MMA fighter. Think about it. I bet Dana White would jump at the opportunity to have a gay challenger enter the octogon. It would make for some really REALLY interesting fan dynamics. I think someone should give it a go. Come up with a catchy moniker for a ring name. Diego Sanchez has the name "the nitemare". Theres Silva "the spider", Randy "the natural" Couture. What are some logical ring names for a gay fighter?? For starters, it could be MMGay instead of MMA.


With all the cuddling and hugging they do in the ring? I assumed they were all gay. My bad.



Toecutter said:


> GSP - is he gay or just Canadian? You decide.


!!!! GO CANADA !!!!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw GSP on the hill last winter. He looked new to snowboarding and was on his ass a lot. 
I went up to him and said "I am NOT APPY wizz yer purrformanz"


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I think that answers it. If people choose to make it an issue, either shoving their gayness in your face or shoving "it" into the faces of gay people




Am I the only one that thought this was funny????


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> I saw GSP on the hill last winter. He looked new to snowboarding and was on his ass a lot.
> I went up to him and said "I am NOT APPY wizz yer purrformanz"


:laugh:

10char


----------

